# Foot and Mouth



## Tim Bennet. (3 Aug 2007)

Time to buy a road bike. Foot and Mouth's back!

Last time there was an outbreak, we 'postponed' an event scheduled for the first weekend 'for a few days' until they got the outbreak under control. Finally got to run it several years later. 

Can't help feeling pretty pessimistic this evening. How long till they close all the bridleways - if not officially then by farmers taking the law into their own hands?


----------



## Steve Austin (3 Aug 2007)

anyone know where gp4000s tyres are being sold cheap?


----------



## longers (4 Aug 2007)

Remember to wash your feet in lemon juice when you come in from the woods Steve.

This is potentially a right bugger. Most of my riding is on the road nowadays but living in the countryside means it affects everything else. Hope it's nothing like last time.


----------



## barq (4 Aug 2007)

I live just outside the 3km "protection zone" and within the 10km "surveillance zone". I've checked the Defra map and my XC ride today should be all right - I hope. Brings back bad memories doesn't it?


----------



## thejonesy (6 Aug 2007)

Countryside is still open, footpaths and bridleways etc shouldn't be shut unless there is a specific threat or it's inside a protection zone.
Get it while you can!


----------



## Foghat (6 Aug 2007)

Well hopefully northern Scotland will stay free and open - off to tackle some interesting scrambles in Torridon, Skye, Assynt etc soon.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (7 Aug 2007)

> .....footpaths and bridleways etc shouldn't be shut unless there is a specific threat or it's inside a protection zone.



The Isle of Man has already closed all its rights of way and there is increasing clammer round here from the farmers to close everything down 'as a precaution'.

I'm holding my breadth.


----------



## Steve Austin (7 Aug 2007)

I hope they don't do anything before SITS


----------



## Tim Bennet. (7 Aug 2007)

I think there is going to be a big battle between those who want to close the countryside down and those who think that the devastation reeked last time by the intransigence of the farming community on the more important contributors to the rural community, mustn't be repeated.

But when the farmers can call on this sort of contribution from one of their own (from the BBC website), at least we know they haven't got logic on their side!



> ". . . He is seconded (in his call to close the footpaths and bridleways) by Stephen Bowers, who owns a small holding on the edge of the zone.....
> 
> He says wild deer are moving freely across the area via bridleways, possibly spreading the infection."



It's good to know in La-La land the deer are not only literate, but public spirited enough to heed the closures on reading the DEFRA notices.


----------

